

Flash used to penetrate IE's ASLR and DEP protections. - GrandMasterBirt
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/03/microsoft_windows_protection_bypass/

======
JoachimSchipper
... and people still don't want to hear that Adobe's Flash client sucks.

